# Need Bullets For 45 Colt. Are CB Bullets Any Good?



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm looking for some decent 250 grain lead bullets for my 45 Colt. I found a place called CB Bullets that has some better prices that what I have been paying. I am on my last 500 so I need to start looking. If there is something better/cheaper out there, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

I don't know what they charge now or what availibility they have but a few years back I bought 250 rnds of 250 gr RNFP from Precision Custom Ammunition Inc. and they were as accurate as anything else I have loaded. Here is their web site, hope this helps. 
www.pcammoinc.com


----------

